# How do you cut your sub holes in box?



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

I have a craftsman all-in-one cutting tool, but it only goes up to 12". I need to cut a hole for a 15". I guess i have to use a jig saw but how should I outline it?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I use whatever I can find that's close the size I need. Use it to draw a circle and then say to myself "okay, self, you need to cut about a 1/2" bigger". I use a jigsaw.

I went to Michael's (hobby store) the other day and almost bought a compass that goes up to 18", but I'd rather put that $12 toward the circle jig from partsexpress and use my router from now on.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Make a compass out of a scrap peice of wood, screw, and pencil.

Chad


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

Since you already have a router, you can make a circle cutting jig out of scrap plywood. The one I made works fine, and it's as accurate as I need for cutting holes. It's really just a length of wood that mounts to your router, and you just measure the radius (including the size of the bit you're using) you need and drill a small hole through the jig. Then hammer a finishing nail through the hole into the piece you are cutting out. Then just cut out your circle, I usually do 2-3 passes through 3/4" MDF.

I keep wanting to buy a Jasper jig, but I don't see the point when the homemade one serves the purpose just as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> I keep wanting to buy a Jasper jig, but I don't see the point when the homemade one serves the purpose just as well.


I thought the same thing. I figure if the Jasper jigs are that durable it would be worth it over the span of a few years.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

bikinpunk said:


> I thought the same thing. I figure if the Jasper jigs are that durable it would be worth it over the span of a few years.


I think it would be easier to break plastic than the 1/2" Birch ply that I made mine out of. I've been using it for 2 years or so, but it's not like I build boxes for a living. I'm not saying the Jasper is a bad product, just that if you don't mind a tad more work you can make one for very cheap or free.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

khail19 said:


> I think it would be easier to break plastic than the 1/2" Birch ply that I made mine out of. I've been using it for 2 years or so, but it's not like I build boxes for a living. I'm not saying the Jasper is a bad product, just that if you don't mind a tad more work you can make one for very cheap or free.


Very logical. I dunno...I have no more excuses. I just like to spend money!


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

The nice thing about the Jasper is that you can do anything from like a 2" hole to an 18.5" hole. Just drill a 1/8" hole in the center of the wood, plug the peg into the correct hole, push it into your 1/8" hole, and route!
Of course, making one out of scrap mdf or plywood is much cheaper... Not to mention DIY


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

I have found that once you get a nice circle dranw a dull butter knife is ideal at chisseling away at the 3/4" MDF......and it builds muscle.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

unpredictableacts said:


> I have found that once you get a nice circle dranw a dull butter knife is ideal at chisseling away at the 3/4" MDF......and it builds muscle.


hmm..... trying that right now. i'll get back to ya'll in a week when i'm done.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> hmm..... trying that right now. i'll get back to ya'll in a week when i'm done.


You'll have some immense forearms in a week.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

I sometimes use my Craftsman plung router and Craftman circle jig (Multi-purpose Router Guide Kit #925179) to cut holes....but that is only when I need a very accurate hole. It takes a lot of passes to cut through or you will burn up the bit.

Most times for basic speaker holes, I use my DASCO PRO BEAM COMPASS 1405. I can make up to 24" holes with this one...I got it at Home Depot, Sears, Lowes, or my local hardware store...I don't remember? Then I just use my jig saw to cut out the hole. 









http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=142040-1431-1405&lpage=none
http://www.amazon.com/Beam-Compass/dp/B000GARYYY
http://www.acehardwaresuperstore.com/dasco-beam-compass-includes--plastic-scribe-p-8287.html?ref=42


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

WLDock said:


>


I'm a sucker for any product with the word "giant" in it


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

WLDock said:


> I sometimes use my Craftsman plung router and Craftman circle jig (Multi-purpose Router Guide Kit #925179) to cut holes....but that is only when I need a very accurate hole. It takes a lot of passes to cut through or you will burn up the bit.
> 
> Most times for basic speaker holes, I use my DASCO PRO BEAM COMPASS 1405. I can make up to 24" holes with this one...I got it at Home Depot, Sears, Lowes, or my local hardware store...I don't remember? Then I just use my jig saw to cut out the hole.
> 
> ...


You can also do like a 1/4" initial cut for the circle. Then cut that out with a jigsaw. Then go around what's left with a flush bit. You'll beat up your bits a bit less and get the same thing. Plus, this can help for making rings. Just cut that 1/4" initial route on both the inside and outside. Then jigsaw/flush. Roundover if you feel necessary.



chad said:


> I'm a sucker for any product with the word "giant" in it


Wow, you must be a sucker for those emails... 5 extra inches in just 2 weeks!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

solacedagony said:


> Wow, you must be a sucker for those emails... 5 extra inches in just 2 weeks!


I guess I should re-phrase that to tools with the word "giant" in them :blush:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Kinda OT but on at the same time. I heard a hole saw trick... Start the hole, after it's in the wood then back the hole saw out and drill holes where the swath of the hole saw will go, not wider than the swath, this allows the dust to fall thru and aids in cutting!

I'm gonna try it!

Chad


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

I found the quickest and easiest compass is a piece of cardboard put a screw through where you want it centered and then measure and jab your pencil thru. SPIN. It's not a permanent compass, but works every time.


----------



## jeffrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Compass and jigsaw if you live in an apartment like me. Drilling holes around the perimeter to provide relief for the blade helps a lot.


----------

